# Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit



## Z1nC-Mods (23. Januar 2011)

*Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit*

Hallo ...

... hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem *3x 5,25 Zoll Laufwerk Kühler von Lian Li (Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit)* (Bild unten) in *anderen Gehäusen* gemacht ??

Wollte mir auch einen zulegen und den Lüfter daraus wechseln ... jedoch ist dieser Kühler ja für ein dafür genormtes Lian Li Gehäuse und nicht für einen Raidmax Blackstorm ... und ich wollte wissen ob der auch in _andere Gehäuse passt_ !!!

Ansonsten hab ich einen nutzlosen Laufwerk-Kühler ...

*Vielen Dank im Vorraus ..*

_LMZ_


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit*

Hatte mir auch in Erwägung gezogen dieses Lüfter befestigungsgitter zu holen, da ich aber nur noch 2 x 5,25 laufwerksschächte frei hatte hab ich mir eine eigene Lösung mit einem 92mm Lüfter und einer selbstgebauten Blende gemacht.

Generell ist zu sagen das wenn man nach den Grundprinzip unten vorne rein, hinten oben raus geht, es durchaus was bringt einen Lüfter in die Laufwerks Schächte einzubauen.
Hat mir ungefähr 5C celsius kühlere Prozessor Temperatur gebracht( außerdem wurde die mainboard temp extrem gesenkt)

zu meinem lüfter Aufbau  unten & oben vorne rein/ hinten oben raus/ Cpu nach hinten raus ausgerichtet.

[EDIT] hab erst jetzt gelesen das es um passgenauigkeit geht, da rate ich dir einfach probieren, sollte aber eigentlich passen, und wenn nicht, was nicht passt wird passend gemacht.

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## ReaCT (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit*

Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das er passt, weil es sich ja um den 5,25" Standart handelt

Wenn du ihn schon hast, warum versuchst du es dann nicht?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit*

Danke für eure Antoworten ...  mein Gehäuse hat zurzeit einen Lüfter unten vorne (blau LED bläst rein) und einen Hinten oben (bläst raus) habe .. dazu kommt noch mein CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken bei dem der Lüfter von unten nach oben bläst

...das Problem ist, dass ich einen Lüfter habe, den ich links eingebaut habe und der reinbläst ... dadurch startet manchmal mein CPU-Lüfter nicht ... deshalb musst ich eine andere Lösung finden !!!

Den Lüfter aus dem LianLi wollte ich rausnehmen und gegen meinen aus dem Seitenteil nehmen !!

Würde das Sinn machen, vom Luftstrom her ..?? (siehe Bilder)

MFG LMZ

P.S.: zu Bild 2: orangener Pfeil wäre nur dann, wenn roter Pfeil vom Lüfter Seitenteil nicht da wäre ??

P.S.: Oben/Unten habe ich keine Möglichkeit Lüfter einzubauen ...


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit*

verweise zwecks Airflow Fragen nochmal auf diesen (meiner meinung nach)
großartigen und ausfürhlichen Artikel
DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 1)


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lian Li 3-fach-5,25 Zoll Kühler gesucht --> Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit*

Danke ... werde mal sehen ob ich meinen CPU-Kühler drehen kann und vorne den LianLi einbaue .. !!


----------

